# Ouija or nono?



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I was wondering what everyone thinks of Ouija boards? Lets face it you've probly been at a party and someone brought a ouija board and said 'HEY LETS SEE IF GHOSTS ARE REAL!!' then your friend starts moving the peice to say bring me more beer and you all laugh. Or you were sitting around and pulled out the Ouija board and got rather freaked. 

Needless to say I have never used a Ouija board or plan on it because well of some stories I've heard. Same with Automatic writting, (I can write fine on my own thanks, I don't need some spiret in me doing it) 

Anyway lets hear what ya'll think.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I seem to recall some drunken ouija -boarding while at Zombie's place for halloween. I'd say drunken snow-boarding is far more dangerous.:zombie: :devil:


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

lol funny story. Me and my friends go to this park at lunch to eat and these grade 9's all show up so the next day we pull out the ougie board and that kinda freaked them out lol. But my little brother got word of what was happening and they all think i practice witch craft now lol yupee!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I own a glow-in-the-dark Ouija board. I'd love to get a nicer, hand-crafted wooden one though.

I do remember that... strangely the planchette seemed to move on it's own... or Raxl was pushing it. One or the other.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I also had the glow in the dark version of the board, but I took it over to a friend's house (which was quite nicely haunted), and ended up forgetting it there and never getting around to getting it back from him. Every time I used it, I did so with a group of people who were serious about seeing it really work, and the planchette never moved once. Very disappointing, after having heard all the wonderful "I threw my Ouija board away, and the next day it was back in my closet!" stories as a kid.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

We made one out of a stop sign and a shot glass when I was a kid. worked just as well as the parker bros. board.


----------

